# Tourist Visa



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All

I am need of further advice!

For people travelling on Tourist Visas (not visitor visa, so from a country other than the accepted 33), if a hotel is sponsoring, do you know if the visa period is a standard 30 days or does it reduced if staying a shorter time in the hotel?

Also, is it possible extend the tourist visa in the same way as the visitors visa?

Thanks for your time and help

Phil


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Phil,
It usually depends on your period of stay. If you are staying for less than 2 weeks, the hotel would usually process a visit visa that is only valid for a fortnight. If your stay is longer, then they would process the one month visa for you. I am not sure what you mean by tourist visa and not visit visa, because as per my understanding, they are both pretty much the same. If you are from the UK, you can get a visa on arrival. However, if the hotel needs to sponsor your visa, it is a similar document except that it is processed in advance. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Phil,
> It usually depends on your period of stay. If you are staying for less than 2 weeks, the hotel would usually process a visit visa that is only valid for a fortnight. If your stay is longer, then they would process the one month visa for you. I am not sure what you mean by tourist visa and not visit visa, because as per my understanding, they are both pretty much the same. If you are from the UK, you can get a visa on arrival. However, if the hotel needs to sponsor your visa, it is a similar document except that it is processed in advance.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Pamela

I think that answers the question. Tourist Visa because I am asking for a friend from Poland. Not eligible for the visitors visa Uk nationals get so have to organise a tourist Visa in advance. While they would initially be staying in a hotel, they dont want to be stuck in one hotel for the whole 30 days. So if the initial visa was for the entire period then they could easily travel around and stay in different places.

Phil


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Phil,
What your friend could do then, is let the hotel know that they plan on staying for the first few days at the hotel and then will be visiting the other emirates but will also need a room for the last few days of their trip. This way, if you give the hotel a proper itinerary, I'm sure they can arrange a one month visa as it wouldn't make sense to get visas from different hotels. Let me know if you need any help. I work in the hospitality industry so pm me if you need any more advice/assistance.


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Phil,
> What your friend could do then, is let the hotel know that they plan on staying for the first few days at the hotel and then will be visiting the other emirates but will also need a room for the last few days of their trip. This way, if you give the hotel a proper itinerary, I'm sure they can arrange a one month visa as it wouldn't make sense to get visas from different hotels. Let me know if you need any help. I work in the hospitality industry so pm me if you need any more advice/assistance.


Thanks, I apreciate that


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The alternative would be to obtain their visa through the airline company. Emirates and Etihad both offer this service, provided that you travel with them. My parents require a visa to travel here and I have never arranged the visa for them - always taken care of by Emirates.


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> The alternative would be to obtain their visa through the airline company. Emirates and Etihad both offer this service, provided that you travel with them. My parents require a visa to travel here and I have never arranged the visa for them - always taken care of by Emirates.


That could be a good move. As they are not visiing a relative, but travelling around,do you think they would accept if using the initial hotel address on the application form?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay. This following link is for relatives only
Emirates Visas Services | Visa & Passport Information | Essential Information | Emirates Online Booking and Planning | Emirates Ireland

But surely you can call up Dnata and find out ?


----------

